# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  trichoscience  has already patented its new product for hair regeneration

## joe from staten island

in the year 2006 tricoscience patented its new innovation in hair restoration, the authors where rolf hoffman and kevin mcelwee, two well known and respected hair researchers. the patent link is http://www. freepatentsonline.com/y2006/0088505.html. the news is indeed very exciting.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Hey Joe if they patented this new innovation in 2006, where is it today. I would imagine if it was the cure all that they said it was going to be be, everyone would be aware of it by now. Let me know if you find any updated information about this company.

----------

